# Okay, asked H to move out....



## marriedwoman (Apr 30, 2011)

but now he seems to be taking his time. I can't talk to him because he shuts down or tells me it's none of my business where he'll be moving to or when he's leaving. 

How long do I give him? I feel a month is more than enough. 
Do I tell him he has a one month limit? Or wait a week or 2 to say something if he hasn't moved out by then? 
...I'm still a little nervous he might break something in my house, so i want to give him time to move out at his own pace, but want him gone sooner than later. 
Really, he's not a horrible person. but is like 50/50 sad/mad right now... which is understandable. =( 
I feel absolutely horribly guilty. =(


----------



## lovemybabies (Oct 4, 2011)

Big Hugs to you!

YOu made your decision based on what's right for you right now. Be proud of yourself for going after what you want and what makes you happy. seeing someone upset and hurt is hard to deal with...i know...but think of the big picture.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, you know him best.... some people can be pushed, some can't. Play your cards the best that you can. There are some ways to protect yourself in the meantime....

Find, copy and save/hide documents that you may need later... insurance forms, titles, IRS returns, all that.... I even copied his DL, boat title, and SS card... just in case.

Make sure or begin to figure out YOUR plan, forget about his for now.... beef up YOUR plan so you will be ok financially when he goes. Many people mean to split up "fairly".... but stuff happens, people get angry, and money gets hoarded/withheld/whatever...

I've heard of SAHMs who in the months prior to the split began stashing daily items, cuz they KNOW money will be tight or non-existant later. Some stash money by withdrawing extra cash at the cash register. Some bought and hid "gift cards". 

Pay down debt.... the more you can pay down now, the better. Get your names off of his credit cards, and get his name off of yours. You can do this now. 

Call attorneys.... many have free consultations. At least find out the rules and whatever you need to. Knowledge is power!!!


----------

